# Moving Forward- Pit Orchestra



## Hansentd (Apr 28, 2020)

Before life shut down- I was working for a small opera company (as much as opera is ever small). 
Like a lot of people, we're talking about what things need to look like when we are finally allowed to move forward.

Today's question- the orchestra pit. How am I going to put 10 people into an orchestra pit (and have some of them play trumpets at one another) while still making them feel safe and limit possibility of disease transmission?

Off the bat I can see either putting them in a larger space and trying to do a video system, or trying to put up barriers like clear sheeting between each musician.

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## josh88 (Apr 29, 2020)

Pipe it in from another room where you can space people safely and go with a conductor cam and stage camera. We're already looking at having to do that. Can't really have a pit full of people crammed together, especially with horn players where the spit is flying.


----------



## Footer (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd go the remote room route if possible. Putting everyone in drum cages would also work... but... its all a guessing game anyway. 

I'd look to see if your business model will still support a full pit orchestra first if you can only sell 25% of your seats. That is going to be the reality going forward. I'm pretty sure when we come back our smaller room will stay closed till there is a vaccine. Our larger room will work at 25% capacity and shows will have to adjust. Artist will have to take less money. Patrons will have to wear masks. Productions value will go down. This is going to be a real blast.


----------



## DrewE (Apr 29, 2020)

Maybe look into alternate instrumentation? Two pianos and percussion, or a few electronic keyboards, or a string quartet? While it might not work out for Wagner's ring cycle, I think there could be some quite compelling versions of many operas with something less than a full pit orchestra.

My gut feeling is that it would work out better if the new arrangement doesn't attempt to be strictly imitative of the sound of the original, but rather aims for timbres and textures that just serve similar functions. An electronically-produced orchestra from samples would probably come across as cheap, but something more along the lines of W. Carlos's albums (Switched on Bach, etc.) seems a little fresher and more innovative to me.

Maybe I'm just an optimist who is a bit out of touch with reality, but I kind of suspect things will return to normal-ish with regards to larger gatherings sooner than many people are thinking. Only time will tell.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 29, 2020)

DrewE said:


> Maybe I'm just an optimist who is a bit out of touch with reality, but I kind of suspect things will return to normal-ish with regards to larger gatherings sooner than many people are thinking. Only time will tell.



I hope so too but I think it will be a year or more if ever.

Consider symphony orchestras - shell and stage size - and high school bands and chorus. How soon before we see a high school band rehearsal or concert again, if ever.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 29, 2020)

I think the "if ever" might be a bit too pessimistic, even for me. Eventually we will have herd immunity, either from a vaccine (best case) or from everyone who survives exposure (worst case).


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 29, 2020)

Do you dismiss those researchers that are suggesting there may not be immunity? I hope they are wrong but no assurance.

I actually favor herd immunity - as Sweden is counting on - partly because its faster and simpler. My doctor assured me at this morning's appointment that a vaccine is likely at least 12-18 months out. 

And the next virus that is just a little bit different? There will be a new normal - just not sure what it looks like.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Apr 29, 2020)

I don’t dismiss anything. There are so many scientific theories floating around that hitching my wagon to there never being any immunity seems premature. There is a theory that most viruses mutate to less virulent strains. There is a theory that our treatment regimens will improve and mitigate the extreme complications. There is another that suggests if a vaccine is found, it and future variants may become part of the annual inoculation program.

We have learned to accept all sorts of risk in our lives. The risk today is too high to treat lightly. While it is wrong to compare a novel virus to the flu, this particular virus won’t be novel forever.


----------



## FMEng (May 1, 2020)

Dr. Fauci is now estimating millions vaccine doses by January. What they are doing is asking manufacturers to speculate and prepare for mass production before trials are completed. It's financially risky but I suspect the government will insure them somehow.
https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...lions-of-doses-of-covid-19-vaccine-by-january


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 2, 2020)

He thinks its in the realm of possibility. That's a stretch from estimating the date. Its in the realm of possibility we would put people back on the moon in 2024 or sooner, but not what i would estimate.


----------



## Footer (May 2, 2020)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> He thinks its in the realm of possibility. That's a stretch from estimating the date. Its in the realm of possibility we would put people back on the moon in 2024 or sooner, but not what i would estimate.



They also said we would have 65,000 deaths by August... we just ran through that. Now they are saying 74,000... by August. So, numbers aren't exactly holding up here. January is a "everything went perfect" model. "Rushed" and "vaccine" are not something that any of us should feel comfortable with.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (May 6, 2020)

DrewE said:


> Maybe look into alternate instrumentation? Two pianos and percussion, or a few electronic keyboards, or a string quartet? While it might not work out for Wagner's ring cycle, I think there could be some quite compelling versions of many operas with something less than a full pit orchestra.
> 
> My gut feeling is that it would work out better if the new arrangement doesn't attempt to be strictly imitative of the sound of the original, but rather aims for timbres and textures that just serve similar functions.



We tour scaled-down operas around the country annually and they take a 12-piece orchestra with them. We have cut-down versions of most of the most famous operas - Carmen, Madama Butterfly, La bohème,
La Traviata, Magic Flute and others I can’t remember right now. It can be done. However I’m not sure it would work for our planned Ring Cycle in November - yet to see what’ll happen there. Australia is doing pretty well in terms of cases but we don’t know what’s happening with reopening yet.


----------



## JohnD (May 6, 2020)

kiwitechgirl said:


> However I’m not sure it would work for our planned Ring Cycle in November - yet to see what’ll happen there.


Just curious about how many members of the crew watch "Sing Faster-The Stagehands Ring Cycle" before a company mounts this ambitious production?


----------



## sk8rsdad (May 6, 2020)

kiwitechgirl said:


> We tour scaled-down operas around the country annually



I see how that can work for a production that is in the public domain. Copyright law and the whims of the rights holders might make it difficult for modern touring productions to scale down. It is going to take cooperation from authors, composers, choreographers, music unions, et al to make _junior _versions available.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (May 8, 2020)

JohnD said:


> Just curious about how many members of the crew watch "Sing Faster-The Stagehands Ring Cycle" before a company mounts this ambitious production?



I’ve told so many people about it. Such a great documentary!


----------



## JohnD (May 9, 2020)

kiwitechgirl said:


> I’m not sure it would work for our planned Ring Cycle in November - yet to see what’ll happen there.


Long ago, when I was buying cassettes I bought an album of Wagner overtures, good stuff when I needed to be up and doing. It was recorded by a small orchestra. My favorite was the overture to Tannhauser. A friend suggested I get a better version with a large orchestra. My, what a difference. There was so much magic missing with the small orchestra, mostly with the string section.


----------

